# Vermeer 1250 Chippers



## Oak Savanna

Hello all, I am looking at buying a vermeer 1250 chipper. Seems to be in great shape. I was just wondering if anyone out there is running one or has run one in the past and would be able to tell me if you liked or disliked this machine. Any feed back would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## treeman82

I ran a 1230A with somebody a few years back. After coming from running Morbarks and Bandits I really did not like the machine. Granted the 1250 is not the exact same machine, but it's close enough IMO.


----------



## deevo

Oak Savanna said:


> Hello all, I am looking at buying a vermeer 1250 chipper. Seems to be in great shape. I was just wondering if anyone out there is running one or has run one in the past and would be able to tell me if you liked or disliked this machine. Any feed back would be appreciated.
> Thanks.



I haven't run that model before, mostly BC1000 xl's & the 1800. Both have ran great for me with no problems. Welcome aboard, where are you located in Canada....it's a fairly big place!


----------



## fireman

I had 1250 was great for small stuff running 250 xp love it even more.letme know I have brand new belt and used blades for that machine.


----------



## Oak Savanna

Thanks for the input so far. I currently run a 2005 BC600. It is a great little chipper and has served its purpose but I have out grown it and its time to get into something bigger. Gotta cut every single piece apart or it wont pull it through. Can really test my patience on big jobs!! I have ran a BC1000 before and found it to be an excellent machine. Just didnt know how much different it is from the 1250. Obviously the 1000 is alot newer machine but cant seem to find one in my price range at the time. Found a 1250 and it seems to have been well maintainded and taken care of so I think I am going to go with it! Its going to be better than what I am running now!!

Fireman: You mentioned its great for small stuff. How small is small? Will it handle an 8-10'' limb ok? 


Deevo: I am in ontario, About 3 hours from you. I am 45min west of london on the shore of lake huron.


----------



## fireman

Test the machine first run wood threw it.That is a 12inch machine make sure feed rollers are strong no play in them check disk bearings.Make sure it does not bog down when you put large diameter logs threw it.If does check air filter clean it out if it still does motor is weak you should have a min of 80 hp motor in that chipper or you will have problems.


----------



## Oak Savanna

Thanks fireman. I have some lenghths of 8 and 10'' red and white oak set aside for when I go and check it out. The feed roller bearings and shafts have all been replaced recently by vermeer. Has bill to prove it. Been blasted and painted and has new decal kit on it. new brakes, greased and oil changed regularly, new tires and new knives with spare set. Has 4 cylinder perkins diesel in it and he said its not tired. Sounds decent, I am going to check it out next week.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I had a 1250, didnt like it that much, large chunks ALWAYS found thier way behind the left feed roller, had to shut down and get it out all the time because if you don't, the feed roller will not move backwards to allow larger wood, BIG PAIN IN THE KEISTER. poor design and they (Vermeer)know it. I would not recommend this machine, sorry bro, but thats the dealio! 

had to use it TV!


----------



## phillytreeking1

pieces of #### buy a bandit


----------



## tomtrees58

i have a 1230 got it new thear ok


----------



## TreeAce

I also have a 1230A . It's ok . Not a great design thats for sure. HOWEVER....It has made me plenty of cash in two years with needing nothing more than oil changes,grease, and some fresh blades now n agian. I bought it cuz I didn't have 15k for a chipper n I found this one in my $ range. It has been worth every penny. I got my eye on a bandit for my next one. My 1230 has an 80somthin HP Perkins diesel. She's a runner by God.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> I had a 1250, didnt like it that much, large chunks ALWAYS found thier way behind the left feed roller, had to shut down and get it out all the time because if you don't, the feed roller will not move backwards to allow larger wood, BIG PAIN IN THE KEISTER. poor design and they (Vermeer)know it. I would not recommend this machine, sorry bro, but thats the dealio!
> 
> had to use it TV!



Feel free to use my material anytime sgb  flattery is the best form of .....ahhh nevermind.

I bought a brand new bc 1250A (autofeed) with curbside (chute turns into the curb for side loading) in 1999. It was a great chipper mainly because I bought the biggest power, the 115 hp turbo diesel...Perkins.

Never had any major probs and you coming off such a small machine will appreciate it if it has autofeed and the biggest power plant. Bought it for around $23k and sold it last year for $15k to a township who looked at "about 50 machines" before buying mine. Not bad resale value but we keep our stuff, well, like an ex Marine would keep their stuff.

Bought a bc 2k prior to selling it with hurricane money.

Would have kept it if I had the room and last winter wasn't so dead.


----------



## prentice110

If any chipper is better than no chipper is your philosophy, then 1250s are fine. Ive been running one of those for a guy I sub for off and on for the last 8 years and I absolutely hate it. The chute clogs like nobodies bidness, the feedwheels are taller than the capacity so all sorts of stuff gets hung up on the "ledge" behind the feedwheels. The knives are single sided so you cant flip em when there dull. All the weight is on one side so you have to flip your tires all the time to keep from having a racing slick on the passenger side. If the pto ever goes out its a nitemare to re-align the belt. The bed-knife and the shafts are weak. There fine if you do alot of trims, and the occasional removal, but I would never buy one. The only nice thing I can say is you dont have to clean up a bunch of crap under the feed when your done, yet, with bandits horizontal feed, there is a chance that some smaller rocks that your groundies will inevitably throw in may fall out the bottom. (Yet another doom and gloom post courtesy of Prentice110) Oh, and they never put a support on the pipe comin outa the hyd oil tank so after a few bumps down the road it like to crack and dump oil on your customers nice expensive new driveway.


----------



## treevet

probably had the little 80hp eng. ours handled big td's anytime. gotta shar;pen the knives sometimes too ya know?

rest of the stuff....never happened to this cowboy


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> probably had the little 80hp eng. ours handled big td's anytime. gotta shar;pen the knives sometimes too ya know?
> 
> rest of the stuff....never happened to this cowboy



95 or 96hp perkins with the turbo. and Johny is a mainentce nut.


----------



## treevet

We never had schit behind the feed wheels that made any difference in it running nor did we ever have any clogged chutes. Did your boss'es 1250 have auto feed? Maybe bad help beat the schit out of it? 

What is a weak bed knife? What kinda shafts are weak? Wtf you talkin bout something breakin and hyd leakin all over?

Are you saying horizontal is better or worse than verticle feed?

I don't think you have the slightest clue what you are talking about.:monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101

The 1250 is a great machine with the perkins 86 hp. they run forever if you maintain them and work hard , they are the # 1 machine around here used by the municipalities ...I have a 1230 and its a great machine light enough for a 1 ton and throws a full load of chips in my chip truck ...


----------



## treeoperations

never stand on the left hand side of the feed table and feed a long piece of wood cause it flicks round and whacks ya pretty damn hard, i still laugh when i think bout my dad getting hit and thrown across a feild haha.

they run strong, the vertical feed rollers are bit of a pain when the bearings a worn or the slide as they jamb them selves on the frame.

there a good machine, and i even better machine when there repowered with a 115hp motor and modified in a few places.

id have the 1250 over a 1000 any day if i was wanting a 12inch machine


----------



## treevet

treeoperations said:


> never stand on the left hand side of the feed table and feed a long piece of wood cause it flicks round and whacks ya pretty damn hard, i still laugh when i think bout my dad getting hit and thrown across a feild haha.
> 
> they run strong, the vertical feed rollers are bit of a pain when the bearings a worn or the slide as they jamb them selves on the frame.
> 
> there a good machine, and i even better machine when there repowered with a 115hp motor and modified in a few places.
> 
> id have the 1250 over a 1000 any day if i was wanting a 12inch machine



I agree with both ya.

They got a big fly wheel affect and knives are real easy to change regardless of non double side, whatever dif that makes anyway.....ya still got to pay for 2 sides getting sharpened with a 2 sider (got that now in my bc2k and had it in my Mitts).


----------



## treeoperations

if you really want double sided knives it is possible, the one i run on the odd job has been modified


----------

